# Valéria in Korean



## Du_sud

Hello!

How can we transliterate Valéria (female name) into Korean?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MingRaymond

I would transliterate it as 바레리아 (ba re ri a), but please wait for confirmation from a native speaker.


----------



## duneplanet

MingRaymond said:


> I would transliterate it as 바레리아 (ba re ri a), but please wait for confirmation from a native speaker.



Here's a native speaker  

Personally I think 발레리아 (val-le-ri-a) maintains better the way it sounds like... hope it helps!


----------



## falloutboyz

I think it is 발레리아 (bal-lea-lee-ah) : )


----------



## fiveseven

bal-le-ri-a
except that the "r" sound in Korean is somewhere between an L and R. Unlike many languages in the world, Korean doesn´t have the stronger R and F sounds...and even the B is like a soft B (much softer than the B sound in English or Español).


----------

